# egx-20 rhinestone templates



## kofcmember (Jul 13, 2009)

Can anybody tell me if it is possible to make rhinestone templates with an EGX-20.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

best bet is to contact Roland...they may have changed but the latest I heard was that the EGX20 was not supported in R Wear...but be sure to check with Roland I could be dead wrong


----------



## kofcmember (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you. I will do that.

Ben


----------



## RolandASDRick (May 13, 2008)

EGX-20 is not supported with R-WearStudio, however, you can use the EGX-20 with CorelDRAW to produce the templates (although the Corel worlkflow is not as clean and limiting). There are bulletins posted on the Roland support site that covers this workflow.


----------

